# The Battle for Varsavia



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Varsavia. Homeworld of the Silver Skulls chapter. The chapter draws its recruits from this icy death world, the tribesmen of the ice flows and glaciers making perfect recruits for the Astartes from their Fortress-Monastery. For a long time the world has been considered safe, until now.

Dark Apostle Davren, also known as Davren the Reaver, has vowed to see the Silver Skulls, hated sons of Guilliman, fall or die trying. He and the hallowed 23rd Host of Word Bearers have set off for the world in their Battlebarge, Insidious Corruptius. But they do not travel alone. For an undertaking this large Davren has recruited others. Several other Dark Apostles and their hosts have joined Davren's Dark crusade to see the end of the Silver Skulls and deal a blow to the Guilliman bloodline that it will never recover from.

Hope is not lost however, the Silver Skulls chief librarian has warned the chapter that Chaos is coming and they must be prepared. With half the chapter away on active duty and the Chapter Master and Master of Sanctity with them, it falls to the Captains to devise a strategy to defend the homeworld. The Silver Skulls have a reputation for victory, no matter the odds. Can they preserve this reputation, or will the Word Bearers overcome them and shatter all that they have fought and bled for.

Reinforcements will not arrive in time. There is no retreat and no surrender.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a new RP ive designed. I will be playing the Dark Apostle Davren as well as his Coryphaus Kol Zedrek. There will be three other Hosts involved so i'd like volunteers to play the Dark Apostles of those Hosts. There are also four companies of Silver Skulls on the planet and I will need volunteers to play the Captains of those companies. If we dont get enough then the Captains will have multiple companies, just say the other Captains are away.

Your character will be the leader of a Coterie of the Hosts, for those who have not read the Word Bearers series coterie means squad.

Name:
Age: (Did you fight in the Horus Heresy?, or are you a post-heresy recruit?.)
Physical Description: (Your appearance, armour appearance.)
Type of squad: (Havocs?, possessed?, or just regular marines. Any are allowed.)
Equipment: (Weapons and other bitz)
Affiliation: (Which Host are you a part of?. There are four hosts of the Word Bearers present.)
Personality: (What is your character like?.)
Backround: (Your character's history.)

Name:
Age: (How long have you been a Silver Skull)
Physical Description: (Your appearance, armour appearance.)
Type of squad: (Terminator?, Tactical?, Assault?, Devastator?. Any are allowed.)
Equipment: (Weapons and other bitz)
Affiliation: (Which Company are you a part of?. There are five companies of the Silver Skulls present.)
Personality: (What is your character like?.)
Backround: (Your character's history.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Davren the Reaver
Age: 10,210 years.
Physical Description: Davren wears a unique suit of Power Armour MK VII, straight from the forge world of Ghalmek. It has Word Bearer colours and has the texts of Lorgar scrawled on it in detail, it is said that no matter how damaged the armour or burnt the text is always complete and readable. In place of a face the helmet has an ornate eight-pointed star attached to it while a banner made from flayed cultists is planted on his backplate, the Word Bearer's symbol is burnt into the skin.
Type of squad: Davren has an elite guard of several Anointed.
Equipment: Davren wields an Accursed Crozius and an archaic bolt pistol that fires bullets inscribed with the texts of Lorgar. The gun has long since been empty and appears to create its own ammunition.
Affiliation: Davren leads the 23rd Host which is renowned for destroying the Cadian 888th Regiment, breaking the WAAAGH! of Warboss Kridzuk and obliterating the Eldar Craftworld Bel-Shammon, although after that the Host was unable to fight for several decades, having to rebuild their numbers. 
Personality: Davren is a zealous and fanatical individual, more so then other Word Bearers. He is meticulous and careful in his planning, always expecting the worst but places faith in the Chaos Gods to see them through. He is respectful towards his subordinates and forgives minor failures, punishment is still handed out but the Dark Apostle himself does not hold it against the supplicant. In battle he is a powerful enemy, charging the lines and taking great risks, always leading from the front.
Backround: Davren was among the first recruits taken from Colchis when Lorgar and the XVII Legion were united. He quickly rose to the rank of 23rd Captain and fought in the crusade with distinction and faith, filling the office of Captain and Chaplain for the 23rd company. He, and to his satisfaction his entire company, followed the Primarch into the worship of Chaos and then into the Heresy where Davren distinguished himself further by planning several key battles for the Word Bearers in the Heresy. He did not fight at Terra but rather at Calth where he and the Host furthered their glory by winning several key victories against the Ultramarines, with Davren slaying at least three Ultramarine Captains and their Reclusiarch. After this they fell back to the Eye of Terror where they absorbed several other Hosts with no leader and their numbers swelled. Soon after this Davren led many crusades, destroying the Cadian 888th regiment and corrupting a Fortress world, breaking the WAAAGH! of Warboss Kridzuk and single-handedly slaying the beast, and leading a crusade against the Eldar Craftworld Bel-Shammon, killing tens of thousands of Eldar but taking heavy casualties, Davren lost a hand in the fighting and has since had a new one grafted on. The Host has since reached its full strength again at 3000 Word Bearers and is taking their first crusade in decades.

Name: Kol Zedrek
Age: 10,000 years old
Physical Description: Kol Zedrek wears ornate Terminator armour with two long horns sticking out of the forehead and curving upwards.
Type of squad: Kol Zedrek leads the Anointed bodyguard of Dark Apostle Davren.
Equipment: Kol Zedrek wields a Daemon Weapon, in the form of a Power Axe that he uses with both hands. His wrists have built-in storm bolters that can fire even when wielding the Daemon Axe.
Affiliation: Kol Zedrek is 2nd in command of the 23rd Host which is renowned for destroying the Cadian 888th Regiment, breaking the WAAAGH! of Warboss Kridzuk and obliterating the Eldar Craftworld Bel-Shammon, although after that the Host was unable to fight for several decades, having to rebuild their numbers. 
Personality: Kol Zedrek is a quiet man, never speaking unless he has something to say. He is an expert tactician and was made Coryphaus because of it. However he has a temper that can explode given the right provocation although it takes quite a lot for that to happen.
Backround: Kol Zedrek joined the XVII Legion in the last batch of recruits before Colchis was destroyed by the Imperium. He was chosen by Davren who claimed to sense potential in him, Davren was not disappointed. Kol Zedrek immediately proved to be a genius at tactics and warfare. When the previous Coryphaus, Kol Asdal, was slain by the Space Wolves, Kol Zedrek was the entire Host's choice to replace him. Since then Kol Zedrek has proved to be an irreplaceable asset to the 23rd Host and orchestrated the plans to break WAAAGH! Kridzuk and to destroy Craftworld Bel-Shammon, the latter earning him a commendation from Kor Phaeron, Master of the Faith, despite the heavy casualties endured by the Host, it is said that without Kol Zedrek's plans and field-command the onslaught would never have succeeded and all 3000 Word Bearers would have died.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Gabriel Thorin
Age: 428
P.D: Tall and thin, steel grey eyes has multiple facial scars above his left eye, down the right side of his mouth and one that goes from his left eye to his chest, also a bionic right leg.
Type of squad: Assault/assault terminators
Equipment: Master-crafted power sword, lightning claws when in terminator armour, storm bolter, Artificer armour and storm sheild.
Affilation: 1st company
Personality: Open and friendly most of the time but has a fierce temper wich sparks easily.
Backround:When Thorin was first recruited to the Silver Skulls chapter he quickley outdid all of his fellow scouts and rising to full battle brother in record time, Thorins first battle as a full brother took place against the Tyranids where he was part of the squad that killed the broods injured Carnifex, during the action all of his squad were killed but him and he was left for dead when a Zoanthrope blasted him in the face with its Psychic powers.
Upon recovering from the battle he was back on active battle duty within days and he quickley rose through the ranks becoming one of the youngest ever Captains, gaining the rank at just three hundred and fifty three.
Thorin has fought against Davren before and even came face to face once but the tide of battle seperated them before he could strike, also it is due to Davrens forces that Thorin has a bionic leg which he has never really acustomed to.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Name: Tyrus 
Age: 10038
Physical Description: Tyrus wears the same powered armour and jump pack that he wore back during the Horus Heresy. 
Type of squad: Raptors
Equipment: Tyrus, like many others has outfitted his jump packs to emit a sound uncannily like screams. He has a plasma pistol, power-sword, and meltabombs.
Affiliation: 23rd Host 
Personality: Tyrus is a thrill-seeker, he always looks to be the first in and killing, and he enjoys that part immensely. He particularly craves the destruction of enemy armoured vehicles, for which he keeps his meltabombs always by his side.
Backround: Tyrus was but a young recruit during the Horus Heresy, and was one of the first to be sent to fight the loyalists. Since then, his memories have become one long streak of bloodshed and screams. He has distinguished himself on several different battlefields, always launching himself towards where the enemy is weak. He keeps a log of his kills after each battle, including trophies of some of his kills, a quirky habit back in the Heresy, now it is his way of telling how long it's been since the Heresy. His most hated enemy is the Space Marines, but he also finds fondness for cracking the skulls of the weak Eldar.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll be one of the Silver Skull's Captains.

*Name:* Rico Stantinus
*Age:* 436
*Physical Description:* Dressed in MK8 armour, which is shinier than any other silver skulls'. He has a blue hooded cape, but no tabard. Rico has a palewhite skin. His eyes are a silverish gray and his skin is completely scarless. His cape has some black checkers on the leftmost outline of the cape.
*Type of squad:* Assault squad (specialised in night assaults). 1 of them has a power weapon with bolt pistol, one has a power fist with bolt pistol, one has melta gun, one has a Plasma pistol with a chainsword.
*Equipment:* melta combi-weapon and a powerfist. 1 meltabomb and the max on frag and krak grenades and a jump pack.
*Affiliation: * 2nd company
*Personality:* A slightly rash captain. He hates the weak and thinks it's very useful to loot every enemy you can get.
*Backround:* recruited at the age of 11, his first real mission when he was only 22 years old as a CC scout. After a lot of training he ended up as an assault marine. Fighting in a lot of wars as an ordinary assault marine he saw his squad's sergeant die, and while saving him from an Ork painboy Rico's armour got severely damaged. The sergeant was then put in a dreadnought sarcophagus and Rico was made sergeant. This was 2 days after his 100th b-day. His armour was replaced with the MK8 armour, which was still experimental back then. After some experiments and upgrades on the armour Rico was once again allowed on the field. Because of a lot of succesful assaults at night, Rico got the nickname: "Nightknight" and his squad got nicknamed "Warriors of the night's hood". By studying a lot of Ork's behaviour he found out that looting was a very good way of survival, which made him think it'd make marines stronger as well.
Because of his good fighting skills (and the death of the 2nd company's captain) Rico was made the captain of the 2nd company. This'll be his very first mission as a captain. With his warriors of night's hood at his side. 

OOC: hope this is kinda what you're looking for.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes it is Bloodthrister.

A bit of information. This RP has two different endings, one for a Silver Skulls victory and one for a Word Bearers victory. Whichever side wins will depend on how the battles go and the characters that die.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds cool! May the bast loyalist win! 

just kidding 

But do we both get our own threads then? Or are we both RP'ing in the same thread?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Same thread. Once its over ill post the ending.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

We have 2/4 Silver Skull Captains and 1/4 Dark Apostles. Ive decided to lower the number to 3 Dark Apostles and 3 Captains so we just need two more Apostle players and one more captain. And as many players who want to be squad leaders.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Not to be seeking to tear your RP down, but isn't this essentially a rip-off of Dark Creed? A force of Word Bearers attacking a system of some importance to a chapter of space marines and heavily defended for it.

All you'd have to do is change a few names around, toss in a star fort and the Nexus Arrangement and this would be the book to the letter in RP format.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Not to be seeking to tear your RP down, but isn't this essentially a rip-off of Dark Creed? A force of Word Bearers attacking a system of some importance to a chapter of space marines and heavily defended for it.
> 
> All you'd have to do is change a few names around, toss in a star fort and the Nexus Arrangement and this would be the book to the letter in RP format.


Hmm actually had not noticed that.

Darkreever makes a good point so im cancelling this rp. Ill come up with a better one soon, something involving the Tyranids.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You don't have to cancel your RP just because its similar to a book or series; hell my Space Wolf RP takes a little influence from the Space Wolf series.

However do keep in mind that certain things are much harder to do than others. The larger the scale of an RP, the more the players have to control the greater the chance of god modding, and the less into the characters the players will be (most of the time).


Maybe instead of players taking control of several hosts they be members of a single coterie or squad. The character you make for an RP does not have to scream super badass who trumps all others; you can be unique and interesting with a normal guy with a few quirks. In the end, it doesn't come down to what your character's background may be or how powerful he is or is armed, but how he acts and reacts to things going on and other characters. 

The most interesting characters are often not able to have an answer for every problem or thing thats going on, and that is the same for a character controlled by a GM, thats why as a GM you have access to multiple characters that can be catered to fill in the gaps the other characters cannot.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Take this through mate, it looks good, doesn't matter if it has some influence in it! of course if it was extremely similar you could change it but a little bit is fine. Keep going. Im considering whether to take part or not. if so I'd like to be a silver skull sergeant. Captain would be to much for me. Ok heres my profile.

Name: Sargon
Age: 56, a young marine.
Squad: Devastator Squad containing five men. Carries a las cannon. Fellows carry two heavy bolters, a rocket launcher, and a plasma cannon.
Background: Sargon was picked up from a desert world, he is used to harsh conditions and has been in many wars, despite generally fighting at range he has many scars. The whole left side of his body is augmentic. He is a relatively new sergeant, only serving his squad for five years, However his men respect him immensly and he is a generally well liked sergeant. He is slow in combat and requires his extremely precise aim and heavy weaponry to pack a punch.
Personality: Mostly liked, Sargon is caring for a space marine. He has a steely resolve and has never agreed to retreat in his life. Nor does he plan too. He beleives his duty is his fate and he would fight a whole tyranid horde naked with his bare hands if told too.
Physical Profile: Not particulary strong or fast he relies on his weaponry and his uncanny shooting skills.
Company: Devastator reserve of course!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok but im altering it a bit. Bloodthrister and Stillos are the two Silver Skull captains in charge of the defence.

It'll just be the 23rd Host invading the planet, with me leading. So far only 5 people are involved. I'd like at least 8 to be part, preferably two of those new ones on my side.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well why not keep the other hosts in, but only have the characters able to take part as just the one host? Same goes for the loyalist side, because honestly the character Stillios has submitted, and not to pick on you or anything Stillios, looks really over the top. (As is bog standard with 'special' characters, guy outshone everyone and become a battle brother asap, felled a hive tyrant as his first battle, took a warp blast to the face, not only lived but somehow became a psyker for it, and then became a company captain of what looks like first company before serving as a space marine for even 150 years.)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

darkreever said:


> felled a hive tyrant as his first battle, took a warp blast to the face, not only lived but somehow became a psyker for it, and then became a company captain of what looks like first company before serving as a space marine for even 150 years.


He didnt fell the tyrant by himself his squad and he killed it he was just the only survivor when the battle ended also he became a normal captain say the third company but then was promoted to first although I have to agree that he is quite young so ill edit that, thanks for the comment:grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont want too many leaders for this. We'll stick with Davren as the Word Bearers leader here and the two Silver Skull captains. They have five companies against my host of 3000 Chaos marines. They do have their PDF and serfs though, plus whatever defences their chapter keep has.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Chapter keep should have automated guns and troopers/serfs but that's about it. they're designed to withstand sieges not to fight wars. So they have like 30 inch thick rockcrete walls lol!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

toffster said:


> Name: Sargon
> Age: 56, a young marine.
> Squad: Devastator Squad


56 years old, and already a sergeant? Don't you think this is a little young as well?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Can I make up the chapter keep?
like the weapons, weak spots, which soldiers go where, etc:?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually ive already got something worked out. Ill describe it once the RP starts. So far we have the two Silver Skulls captains and me as the Dark Apostle. We will start soon, just want to get a few last sign-ups. But if none show then we'll start.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh okay thanks.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

bloodthrister said:


> 56 years old, and already a sergeant? Don't you think this is a little young as well?


Assuming recruitment at around 13 or 14, a decade to become a space marine, 4 years before becoming a full battle brother, and 28 years of service as a full marine is enough for a marine to become a sergeant. Perhaps not enough to be a devestator sergeant, but enough to achieve sergeant status in whatever squad he has been in.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The only reason he got promoted to a sergeant was because of his "uncanny" aim. He was one of the best shooters in his recruitment group. So naturally he was recommended too be a heavy weapons trooper or a devastator sergeant, thanks to his leading skills.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay starting the action thread for this post.


----------

